# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  چگونگی نمایش میزان نرمال در نمودار

## mrs Izadi

با سلام
من در برنامه ام لازم است که منحنی رسم کنم که میزان نوسانات نتیجه یک آزمایش را نسبت به مقدار نرمالش نمابش بده.
من میتوانم این نمودار را بر اساس نتایج ثبت شده برای آزمابش رسم کنم منتها میخواهم یک خط افقی در نقطه نرمال رسم بشود. نقطه نرمال در آزمایشهای مختلف متفاوت است .
لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید که این خط را چگونه در نمودار رسم کنم .
متشکرم

----------


## mrs Izadi

شاید دوستان متوجه منظور من نشده اند که پاسخ ندادند
در واقع من میخواهم مقدار Drow Costum Line at: را از طریق کدهای برنامه (یا هر طور که امکان مقدار دهی پویا وجود داشته باشد)مقدار دهم.
این مقدار از طریقChartOptin/Grid/Grides قابل دسترسی است.

----------

